# A start on next year



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I had some time to kill today while waiting for cows to calve so started getting ready for this falls snare season by painting locks triggers and springs . Now I have to run the cable thru the dishwasher to degrease then I can cut it and start to assemble . After the wash I will assemble them and give the cable a light dust of paint then set out in the wind to de scent them . Gotta get ready , only 8 months til I'm back at it ..lol























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of time for the scent to go away. Wondering why paint instead of boiling in baking soda for the cables to get the shine off.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, spare time on a farm is like winning the lottery - rare.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How many potatoes did you plant ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I Will dishwasher the oil off then paint cab.as.well..with paint I can camo the snare better than just baking soda . The soda works too but I like paint better

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You da man!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

1000 ft roll of 1/16" cable cut into 5 ft lengths for snares , been thru the dishwasher to degrease so now I need to assemble them and paint .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's all coming together, well done.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As visions of coyotes danced in his head.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> As visions of coyotes danced in his head.


So true..lol. it's only 8 months away and I'm getting frantic cause I'm not ready ..heck , I still have to pull last year's stakes..lol. I sure wish I dare leave them in and just attach new snares to the extensions . It would sure save lots of time and work. I set many of the same spots each year

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a great woman that lets you wash snare cable in the dishwasher.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She's thinking that's the only way to get you to put something in or take something out of the dishwasher.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, But she should have made you put the cable on the bottom so you would have to unload the washer to get at the cable. I don't think I could have gotten away with that one.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> She's thinking that's the only way to get you to put something in or take something out of the dishwasher.


Hahaha...i do that quite abit .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got 2 dozen built and painted..it's hard to see but I make a 12" loop and painted both sides and long lead a copper color to match brush and the bottom 6" of loop tan to blend in with the grass ..its something I've thought about for a while..should help break up the circle.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Soooo..... How many potatoes did you plant ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Soooo..... How many potatoes did you plant ?


Potatoes ??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Might be a language barrier with our Northern friends. Spuds! (At least that's what our Northern friend, Hassel, calls them. Sometimes YD's a little "deep" for me, too.)

Back to the snares: When setting them, do you position the locks at 12 O'clock or offset them in either direction?

Sure takes a lot of paint for the surfaces. As a beginner with snares (cable restraints for the PC crowd in Michigan), I've simply boiled mine in baking soda to take off the shine, because I'm figuring almost all of the 'yote activity will be after dark. Wish I could legally use your setups here, but I like being in the newspaper - just not on the front page.

Looking forward to necktie season, as well.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Spuds , taters ..all the same to me .Good with gravy or butter ..lol.We are a long way from gardening , 4" snow again last night and -8 C.
Yes it takes some paint , I've used the baking soda method roo and it works as well, but I like the way these guys disappear . I tried some painted white for snowy conditions and they really are invisible..until the snow leaves then yhey are like a neon sign. 
I set with locks at 1 o'clock so the snare doesn't slip.shut as easy. I try and hide the lock and spring assembly if with a piece of brush or grass if possible

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

First 6 dozen painted and hanging to air out. Takes awhile to get the scent off , probably 3 weeks in the wind them packed away in sealed gallon cans with sage and leaves These ones have a fair bit of that rust colored paint to use in brush patches, next batch will be mostly tan for open grassy trails .









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

C2C said:


> Potatoes ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Lol I read the box.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Way to take care of your snares---That's why your the Master Snare Man-----Congratulations on your catch this winter--I enjoyed your post very much. Look forward to 2018 winter snare line------------------svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * Way to take care of your snares---That's why your the Master Snare Man-----Congratulations on your catch this winter--I enjoyed your post very much. Look forward to 2018 winter snare line------------------svb*


Thanx , I'm halfway there ..got some specialty ones to do now as well as another 4 dozen regulars
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stop dodging the potato issue. We all know you're a meat and tater type guy.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Guess im.missing something..what box ? Lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at your second pic of the snares being painted. "Potato stock"


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Look at your second pic of the snares being painted. "Potato stock"


O k...lol found it..I'm not much of a gardener but yes I am meat and potatoes guy for sure ...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang. Sure glad that's behind us.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally had a couple hrs to go finish pulling snares . We had them all closed and hanging on support wires and now that the frost is all out it was easy to get all 53 out ..took a couple hrs and brought back a flood of memories as I pulled each one. First pic and second are the same bait site, looks a little different today than it did 3 months ago .Coyotes and possibly a grizzly have removed all the bones and only hair remains .
Third photo is the river valley in spring and fourth is the last snare to remove ...
Now comes the sorting out and storing extensions , stakes and supports wires .
I don't plan on using any of these snares again now that I have the new system with bigger locks so these others may be for sale to local guys that still.like them .
My wife sat on a chair atop the valley with the binos looking for deer sheds and spotted a half dozen, but of course they were all across the river. We.plan on taking the grandkids out maybe on Saturday and let them find them.





































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got back to the truck thinking how any times I climbed those hills in temps that were 60 degrees colder than today . Looks like maybe spring is here to stay .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty pictures. Glad you got them all out. Good luck on finding sheds with the grandkids


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, looks familiar for sure, good luck on the shed hunt, hot dogs by the river.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good lookin' territory to do some lookin'.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Some good lookin' territory to do some lookin'.


Yup , tho I get tired of the climbing I never get tired of looking out there , never know what you will find . A few Indian artifacts surface on occasion and keep it real interesting .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Cam--------Yup!! spring is hear snow is almost History just a spot here and there---Have a Great summer--Good luck with the sheads------------svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx skip ..ill take pics if we go

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok Larry , now I'm gonna throw a wrench in the works...lol..you know how I talked you out of selling your hides and keeping them til nezt year ?? That is the good part , now..who do you sell them thru? We've been going NAFA for a few years and done good til this last sale when graded were a little screwy..so when my son shot and skinned a coyote on March 16 he sent it to FHA cause he didn't want to hold it.. he got $ 90 US for that skinny hided sucker !! So where you sending your stuff buddy ??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Flipping through the threads, I missed your question, my apology Cam. Here's my super late response:

I go to NAFA as its as good as any. As a cattleman you understand auctions; whether its local sale barn types or the big lots. Fur auctions seem similar. Sometime you get just the right buyers in the crowd, other times you fall short.

I played the roulette game a few seasons. The game I speak of is sending furs off every year to different clearing houses and private buyers. In the end I always regretted my poor "guess" and always said I should of sent them to John Instead of NAFA or vice versa. Thus, I just settled on NAFA

BTW congrats to your son. In my western area and here in Iowa a mid March yote would be so singed it would bring pennies. I would say $90 is an excellent price.


----------

